# Veil Tail Oscars- Cool!



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw these on http://www.aquariumfish.net...
I think they are gorgeous! 
The Veil Tail Oscar, 2.5" to 3" is $18.00
Pink Veil Tail Oscar, 2.5" to 3.5" $16.30

I wonder how they bred them to get veils


----------

